# elbow cay



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

thinking about heading to elbow cay bahamas for some time this fall.... i noticed the drop off is like 1000 ft deep just 2 miles of the beach .... and suggestions advice?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Not much fishing in the fall. Winter is excellent for wahoo, however. If you have a choice, try March (right around when our cobia show up) for some MONSTER dolphin, and May is good for billfish. I go there several times a year. Give me a shout if you have any questions about the area


----------

